# Werbe einen Freund auf Aegwynn, Allianz



## nmc123 (15. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute,

 

über mich: ich bin 19 Jahre alt, gehe noch zur Schule, bin sehr gesellig und aufgeschlossen

 

Ich spiele zur Zeit auf der Allianzseite von Aegwynn und würde mich darüber freuen jemanden werben zu können, mit dem man gemeinsam einige Charaktere leveln kann. Mich würde jemand freuen, der bereit wäre einen Tank oder Heiler zu spielen, damit wir durch Dungeons relativ schnell leveln können, ging halt schneller, ist aber nicht nötig, da ich sowieso eine Klasse spielen würde die eines der beiden Dinge kann.

Mein Battletag ist WhitePanda#2780, falls jemand noch Fragen hat.

 

Außerdem würde ich demjenigen den ich anwerbe die Taschen sowie Reitfertigkeit finanzieren.

 

 

Mfg, 

Nmc aka Nemci


----------



## Morates22 (31. Mai 2015)

Huhu ich habe interesse habe einen Porbeacc erstellt und hoffentlich ging es dich per BTag geaddet ansonsten schreibe mir mal wegen kontacktieren


----------

